# Wrangler is 10yo today! (Non GSD) 9-29-09



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

* <span style="color: #3333FF">Here is a pupy pic. (The only one I have on my computer since he was a baby long before I had a digital camera.)










Here is another from several years ago. (Again pre digital camera days.)










This was spring "08.










This was on his B-day last year.










And from 12-22-08











Here are a couple pics from a few days ago.*</span>


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a character! Happy Birthday, Wrangler! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wrangler!!

and many more to come!!
he is so cute


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow!!! Great looking pup you got there!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Happy Bday Wrangler!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy special "double digit" day Wrangler!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy birthday, Wrangler! He looks like an owl in that snow picture , cute.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday Wrangler!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy 10 Wrangler! I love the play bow pic! What a cutie pie he is!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Wrangler!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Tracy, he's full of more spirit and spunk and pizzaz than he knows what to do with! Look at that FACE in the snow! Happy B Day Wrangler!


----------

